# burstner wing mirrors!



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

does anyone know where I can get the white plastic insert that fits on the A class wing mirrors? I managed to whack a lane divider on roadworks in belgium last week and didnt realise til we got to the ferry terminal that I had lost it!! Experience tells me that contacting burstner direct is going to be long and very painful in the wallet area!!


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

When I (or rather a lorry coming the other way) smashed the mirror (including glass) on my 681 I got Perthshire Caravans to order a complete new unit for me. It took less than 2 weeks to arrive but it did cost an arm and a leg!! Of course PC wouldn't fit it as I did not purchase the van from them but it was an easy enough job for me to do.

I would guess that they could also get just the white insert for you as they emailed me an exploded diagram so that I could get them to order the exact parts I required.

Tony


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

thanks for that tony, I've found a company in glasgow who have that exploded diagram on their website so I'll phone monday and order one, If I can!!


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
What is the web address of the company in Glasgow?
The reason is my fiat mirrors have been whacked but all that is broken are the gears and actuator shafts on the motors. 
Perhaps they have one for this?
Regards
Mike


----------

